# Spooks Alert



## am64 (Sep 20, 2010)

new series 9pm BBC1 ! Brilll !!!!!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 20, 2010)

Love Spooks but have been watching A bouquet of Barbed wire and it's the last part at 9pm.  Will have to record Spooks.


----------



## aymes (Sep 20, 2010)

I've never watched Spooks before but the trailer looks pretty good. What are my chances of getting into it? What do I need to know?


----------



## am64 (Sep 20, 2010)

aymes said:


> I've never watched Spooks before but the trailer looks pretty good. What are my chances of getting into it? What do I need to know?



you'll be fine having not seen the earlier stuff im sure ...you just have to concentrate as its pretty quick ..


----------



## cazscot (Sep 20, 2010)

Yummy Richard Armitage .  I am taping it too much uni work to do for tomorrow and if I watch it I will become distracted  ...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Twas excellent! Although I still mourn the loss of the lovely short-haired Jo Portman


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2010)

THE best programme ever - brill

Just enough of a hint that it could all be real - tonights episode a prime example.

Brilll


----------



## shiv (Sep 20, 2010)

Love Spooks! Missed it due to being on the train back to Brighton tonight but will catch up on iplayer asap.

I have series 1 - 5 on DVD, must expand to 6 - 8!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 21, 2010)

Twas good indeedie, tried to record it on my thingy but it wouldn't let me so I just watched it instead! 

PS Northe' good shout although I  can see the short hair debate coming back!!


----------



## PhilT (Sep 23, 2010)

I wonder what the secret in Lucas's past is. That guy called him John.


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I wonder what the secret in Lucas's past is. That guy called him John.



ooooo i know phil I always though he was a bit shifty  great programe but i have to have no distractions when watching it...what about Harry killing the old home secretary cos of Ross .... cant wait till monday night !


----------



## shiv (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm off on Monday!! I know where I'll be at 9pm!!

I looooooooooove Spooks. I'm currently forcing season 1 down Tom's neck


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

am64 said:


> ooooo i know phil I always though he was a bit shifty  great programe but i have to have no distractions when watching it...what about Harry killing the old home secretary cos of Ross .... cant wait till monday night !



weren't me wasn't it Ros? hehe!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

shiv said:


> I'm off on Monday!! I know where I'll be at 9pm!!
> 
> I looooooooooove Spooks. I'm currently forcing season 1 down Tom's neck



glad to hear it, what season is this one then? Hope Tom's enjoying it!


----------



## am64 (Sep 24, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> weren't me wasn't it Ros? hehe!!



hahaaa ooops


----------



## shiv (Sep 24, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> glad to hear it, what season is this one then? Hope Tom's enjoying it!



The one on TV is series 9!!!

You'd have to ask him...he fell asleep halfway through the first episode lol!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 24, 2010)

shiv said:


> The one on TV is series 9!!!
> 
> You'd have to ask him...he fell asleep halfway through the first episode lol!



nine!! Blimey, wifey went off it end of last series the stories got a bit far fetched serious lots of death etc etc!

Well I'm sure he had been working hard during the day and needed some shut eye!


----------



## KayC (Sep 25, 2010)

Had never seen the programme before, didn't know anything about it..... but because of this thread I've just watched it on BBC i-player....It's brilliant!  Where can I watch the earlier series???


----------



## cazscot (Sep 25, 2010)

Just watched it, brilliant .  I wonder what the secret in Luckas' past is...


----------



## shiv (Sep 25, 2010)

KayC said:


> Had never seen the programme before, didn't know anything about it..... but because of this thread I've just watched it on BBC i-player....It's brilliant!  Where can I watch the earlier series???



Probably only on dodgy streaming sites to be honest. Personally I would definitely recommend getting them on DVD - even though I know all the story lines, I can happily watch them over and over again!


----------



## am64 (Sep 27, 2010)

tonight BBC1 9pm !! ...4hrs and counting down !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

am64 said:


> tonight BBC1 9pm !! ...4hrs and counting down !



5 minutes and counting!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

Brilliant stuff - I love this prog.

Quickest hour in the week

I thought old Harry was going to be killed, phew!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Brilliant stuff - I love this prog.
> 
> Quickest hour in the week
> 
> I thought old Harry was going to be killed, phew!



Knowing that they don't shrink from killing off major characters, so did I


----------



## KayC (Sep 28, 2010)

Had to watch it twice to understand all.......Am I thick???
Is Dimitri (sp?) used to be Semour in Tudors??


----------

